# HP touchpad and twitter.com



## p42o (Aug 22, 2011)

Anyone else having this problem?

when I go to Twitter on my touchpad, (via the web browser) it only seems to load up to a few hours ago, and when I scroll to the bitten, where it usually losses older posts, it just ends... Can't get to load any farther?

any suggestions?


----------



## Ludasmith (Aug 21, 2011)

I was just telling my friend how great the browser seemed to be... "Pandora even works!" Then I jump on Twitter and I was disappointed. I can't get it to load anything older than the bottom and it does not like when I click to see the activity on a tweet.


----------



## gigabytex (Jun 28, 2011)

Try Spaz HD from the Catalog, it's free and works in a similar way to Tweetdeck.


----------



## p42o (Aug 22, 2011)

thx dude I'll give it a shot!


----------



## x.v_ (Aug 23, 2011)

gigabytex said:


> Try Spaz HD from the Catalog, it's free and works in a similar way to Tweetdeck.


Was also going to recommend this! It's pretty nice.


----------



## p42o (Aug 22, 2011)

Just got Spaz and its way legit! Definitely worth checking out! Thx guys


----------



## Ludasmith (Aug 21, 2011)

Just grabbed it too. Awesome!


----------



## Ruckzuck78 (Aug 24, 2011)

Spaz HD is really great App thx for the tip ;-)


----------



## gigabytex (Jun 28, 2011)

No problem guys


----------



## thebaka18 (Aug 26, 2011)

Just remember it is a beta preview. If anyone finds any issues with it please post here. I have this nagging issue where i can't manage my follows correctly. i can remove them on twitter.com but it don't always remove them from the app even after a refresh. I have to remove my account from the program and re add it. But still excellent program!


----------

